

Ask HN: Really detailed session analytics? - zachrose

The simplest way to do usability testing is to sit next to someone and watch them use your website, but it also occurred to me that Javascript has access to all sorts of salient data: how far a user scrolls down on a page, how long it takes to fill out a form, forms that go unfinished, cursor position, etc.<p>Is anyone out there trying to collect and visualize this kind of data?
======
faulkner8
Clicktale does this ( <http://www.clicktale.com/> ). They only capture a
subset of the page views and are somewhat expensive. We tried it out for a
month or two when we were very early on but we just weren't able to see the
value at that point to justify the expense. We might try it again as we are
much further along now.

